# .22 Rim Fire Ammo



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Winchester Super X - 19 boxes of 50 rds.

Federal Hi-Power - 10 boxes of 50 rds.

Remington High Velocity - 17 boxes of 50 rds.

Remington Viper Hyper Velocity - 8 boxes of 50 rds.

CCI Mini Mag - 10 boxes of 50 rds.

$500 for all 3200 rds. of it picked up or add postage if shipped.

$15 per box of 50 rds. if picked up. Add postage if shipped.


----------

